# Corsair-SSD X 128: wie Trim aktivieren?



## Readytotack (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

habe gerade mal mit Crystal Disk Info meine SSD überprüft und festgestellt dass da noch die Firmware 1.0 drauf ist. Bei den Eigenschaften ist TRIM zwar schwarz hinterlegt, aber soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das erst mit FW 1819. 

Die SSD ist meine Systemplatte, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit und die wichtigsten Programme sind da drauf installiert. 

Ist die TRIM-Funktion schon mit FW 1.0 aktiviert, und wenn ja, woran sehe ich das, oder muss ich die SSD erst flashen? 

Wenn ich die SSD erst flashen muss, wie mache ich das richtig, so dass ich dann auch TRIM nutzen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe

Readytotack


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2009)

Readytotack schrieb:


> aber soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das erst mit FW 1819.



Korrekt, lt. PCGH Print 01/2010 ist TRIM erst ab FW 1819 implementiert und die ist bei Corsair noch nicht verfügbar.



Readytotack schrieb:


> Die SSD ist meine Systemplatte, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit und die wichtigsten Programme sind da drauf installiert.



Vor dem Firmware-Update solltest Du auf jeden Fall eine Komplett-Sicherung machen (z.B. Reparaturdatenträger Windows 7 64 Bit erstellen, Windows Image Backup erzeugen).



Readytotack schrieb:


> Wenn ich die SSD erst flashen muss, wie mache ich das richtig, so dass ich dann auch TRIM nutzen kann?



Ein guter Artikel war in der PCGH Print 01/2010, lässt sich schwer in ein paar Worten zusammenfassen. Hier nur ein kurzer Auszug:


evtl. SSD-Platte für Update temp. im IDE-Modus betreiben
Firmware von Corsair besorgen und wahrscheinlich über separate Boot-CD installieren (Anleitung sollte auch dabei sein)
 

die optimale Nutzung der TRIM-Funktionalität im Windows 7 wird bei einer Neuinstallation mit TRIM-fähiger SSD automatisch aktiviert
wenn keine Neuinstalltion gemacht wird, sollte man:
einen Wiper-Lauf durchführen
TRIM aktivieren in Eingabeaufforderung mit Admin-Rechten:
 



> fsutil.exe behavior set disabledeletenotify 0


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

schau mal hier rein, da ist alles sehr gut beschrieben. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347420


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell gibt es noch keine Firmware mit Trim.



> *Q: Does my X-Series SSD support the TRIM function in Windows 7?*
> X-Series SSDs with firmware v1.0 do not support the TRIM function. Upgraded firmware revisions, including revisions with TRIM support, and updating utilities will be made available from the SSD Download Archive on the Corsair forum.


Quelle: Corsair X-Series FAQ - The Corsair Support Forums

Soll aber wohl noch kommen, hoffe ich. 


Gruß


----------



## Readytotack (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, dann lass ich alles mal so, wie es is


----------



## Ecle (31. Dezember 2009)

Mit diesem Befehl kannst du gucken ob TRIM aktiviert ist.
 fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify

Bei 0 ist TRIM an. cmd musst du als Admin ausführen.


----------



## Readytotack (31. Dezember 2009)

Trim wär an, aber da die X128 in der FW 1.0 kein Trim hat, geht es ja trotzdem nicht, oder seh ich da jetzt was falsch?


----------



## Ecle (1. Januar 2010)

Magste wohl recht haben, ist wohl nur OS seitig aktiviert.


----------

